# (urgent) nyu tisch & usc queries ..



## saintman (Oct 29, 2010)

I couldn't find the word limits for the Statement of Purpose in Tisch website (believe 1000 words for USC), any idea about the word-page limits ..

Also where can I find the information regarding the application fee for Tisch and USC Film & Production ..

Thanks


----------



## Filmthis (Nov 7, 2010)

There is no limit. They are purposely vague for the very reason that this is your chance to introduce yourself to a group of strangers.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Nov 7, 2010)

I've called NYU's admissions office several times and they have told me different things. But generally they are looking for 2-3 pages, double space.


----------



## kwokts (Nov 15, 2010)

and the application fee info comes after you click "submit" on the online application


----------

